# What would happen if Canada was invaded by the US?



## HistoryFreak (13 Jul 2007)

Now, before saying do a search and locking me, I have searched, and sorry its like 0330 and Im just going to go on a rant. Most of the topics I found are just discussing the probablity or the logic behind it. What I'd like to discuss is what would the CF, Canadian civilians and Canada's allies do? Or what would you do? For instance, I had a conversation with a CF member, I don't know with what unit, but he said that if the US invaded he would probably ditch his uniform and join a resistence group. What would our allies do? Most or all of our allies are allied with the US aswell. 
  
I'm sure Canadians would show resistence, but how organized would it be or powerfull would it be? Personally I would join a resistence group in a second   , but I and I'm sure many Canadians wouldn't know how. Also alot of Canadians are the rough and tough, loggers and farmers that we used to be :warstory: . But I think that Canadians are very patriotic, and Canada's vast wilderness would make good cover for a resistence group. The west would have the Rockies, the priaries I'm not sure about, here in Ontario we have forests and the Canadian shield, Quebec has the forests and the Canadian Shield aswell, the East Coast can do it's own thing. 

Would our allies help us? I'm not sure but I think NATO nations aren't allowd to invade NATO nations, so would NATO come to help? This is a long shot, but the Chinese, Russians and Indians seem to dislike the fact the US has economic supremecy over them even though there like 1/3 the worlds population alltogether, so they might help.

Would the Canadian Army be able to put up mush of a fight against the US army? We have far less troops and much less money. Anyway enough ranting, What do you think would be the worlds reaction, what would you do and do you think Canada would be able the expell the US?


----------



## -rb (13 Jul 2007)

First thing I'd do is set up a kiosk at the border selling poutine, alberta beef and and alexander keith's, you know, try and win over the hearts and minds type of thing.... :

Not going to happen, we're not living in 1812, why waste the bandwidth :boring:....


----------



## klacquement (13 Jul 2007)

HistoryFreak said:
			
		

> Would our allies help us? I'm not sure but I think NATO nations aren't allowd to invade NATO nations, so would NATO come to help? This is a long shot, but the Chinese, Russians and Indians seem to dislike the fact the US has economic supremecy over them even though there like 1/3 the worlds population alltogether, so they might help.



Wouldn't the US, by invading us, invalidate their NATO protection?  After all, they would have broken the NATO treaty by their actions; could they then expect to reap its protection?


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Jul 2007)

Not going to happen unless we go nuts.  If we start going "Hugo Chavez" I will be there hoping the US invades!  >


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2007)

There is a fear among conservatives in the US that the US,Mexico and Canada are moving in the direction of something like the EU. No borders, one big country. The founders of the EU have acheived something that Hitler and Napolean had failed to accomplish - a European empire.

So instead of the US invading Canada what about a US/Canada/Mexico merger ? Would Mexico and Canada give up their sovereignty as the nations of the EU seem to be doing ? What would be the benefits and what would be the negatives ?


----------



## mover1 (13 Jul 2007)

CFB Greenwood would ge a huge PX with a Burger King and a 10 pin bowling alley.


----------



## Exarecr (13 Jul 2007)

I once read somewhere that there was something like thirty million girl guides in the U.S. and though I can,t vouch for the accuracy of the figures,or their invasion plans, I suppose being inundated with cookie chucking girls would raise everyones cholesterol levels as well as keeping us busy with our wallets while those crafty yanks sneak in behind us. Not so half baked I do declare.....oops,sorry for a second there I thought I was in the NDP. Talk about a dry sweat !


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2007)

Seeing as they already own/control a large percentage of our businesses, why take on the responsibility of managing the people/land/Indians also, let them do the dirty work for us (read U.S.) (type mentality)......

besides we (Canada) already control all the main water sources and can shut off the supply of maple syrup right quick!!

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/45142.0.html


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jul 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> besides we (Canada) already control all the main water sources _and can shut off the supply of maple syrup right quick!!_


 :rofl: Oh Gap, thanks for the good laugh


----------



## LakeSup (13 Jul 2007)

"There is a fear among conservatives in the US that the US,Mexico and Canada are moving in the direction of something like the EU. No borders, one big country. The founders of the EU have acheived something that Hitler and Napolean had failed to accomplish - a European empire."

There is a fight in Tex over a wide free trade supercorridor that is being planned from Mexico to Canada  across the Prairie states.(Alta, I think) it would be a few miles wide, secured with fence/barriers and include hywy for trucks, railway, gas and oil pipelines etc.)
 I forget what it is called but, if anyone wants to know, just reply and I'll search again.


----------



## LakeSup (13 Jul 2007)

http://www.naftasuperhighway.info/Superhighway_news.html


----------



## geo (13 Jul 2007)

Ummm... this subject has been discussed previously BTW

Not much came of that threat though


You can't really do the EU thing on this side of the pond -  conditions aren't the same.
Europe is the +/- union of many similar sized countries.... whereas with us Nord Americanos, we have to deal with the world's last remaining superpower.... absorption would be the only option


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Jul 2007)

The main thing stopping the US would be the Republicans.  The GOP would never stand for 30 million new Democratic voters for the house.  I would think 75 percent of Canadians would vote Democratic.  So if the US fully annexed Canada the GOP would never govern again.  That would be enough to stop any and all US designs on Canada.


----------



## Inspir (13 Jul 2007)

I remember watching a Canadian movie on CBC about the US taking over Canada. It was anything huge such as a massive military invasion.

When Canada allowed the US to put missiles on Canadian soil (as part as the ballistic missile shield program) the US technically owned that land and had US Marine forces to guard it. Canada at the time was soon about to undergo another election and the liberal government knowing that supporters were dwindling staged a secret coo and started a massive uproar with it citizens with the assistance of CSIS and then the entire country was in riot. The War Measures Act (or whatever the hell it is called now) was instated. The Liberals blamed the Conservatives in an attempt to gain votes but it backfired. The US took over the government in fear that Canada’s civil unrest would spread to the US. 

This was over a year ago so I don’t remember all the details but it basically come down to something in the Missile Defense Plan that allowed the US to take control of Canada.

Good movie. Even if it was Canadain.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jul 2007)

Has anyone fought in Operation Canadian Bacon..... my lord.. the forgotten war....watch this serious documentry.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snfdHrI0hoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIKdO3YC1o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6p_6wvByFg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGPh8Hjyg8


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jul 2007)

By the way.. if the USA invaded us.. we would just have to wait for the first snow fall to recapture the land. Kind of like Moscow... with the Germans...



Edit to add something something....


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jul 2007)

I say let them come, the massive influx of war guilt cash for economic development is the only way we'll ever get a Pizza Hut or a 7-11 in Westlock....losing a war is good for the economy.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Jul 2007)

Ah let em just try it, we have a secret weapon 8)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_secord


----------



## brihard (13 Jul 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I say let them come, the massive influx of war guilt cash for economic development is the only way we'll ever get a Pizza Hut or a 7-11 in Westlock....losing a war is good for the economy.



The mouse that roared.


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Jul 2007)

For whatever it is worth, in the original The Mouse that Roared which was serialized in The Saturday Evening Post in six episodes circa 1956, the big powers that were being constrained by the doomsday bomb were the USA, USSR, UK, France, Nartionalist China and Canada.

The story originally appeared in Europe as a novella titled The Wraths of Grapes. Nowdays we would think that was a Don Cherry DVD.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Jul 2007)

Is Newfoundland in this game?


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> I may have had too much coffee this morning.



I think you did to 8)


----------



## CougarKing (15 Jul 2007)

Would those British troops at BATUS/Suffield be willing to assist us in such a scenario? Or they would technically be just standing on the sidelines like a neutral party? The Commonwealth may not be a military alliance now but it could later develop into one...I'll leave it to other posters on this board to give their input as to whether the Brits (or maybe even the Australians and other Commonwealth member nations) would intervene at all...


----------



## Meridian (15 Jul 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> o merger ? Would Mexico and Canada give up their sovereignty as the nations of the EU seem to be doing ? What would be the benefits and what would be the negatives ?



Why the automatic assumption that only Mexico and Canada would give up Sovereignty?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (15 Jul 2007)

I have been watching alot of these conspiracy documentaries lately. Everything from the illuminati, to the northamerican union, and even some crazy one about repitilians. Though most is hard to even consider, somethings aren't so far fetched. I do believe that the powers that be are trying to get this union to work. What is scary to me, is I doubt we as a people will rise against it until its too late. 

As for this whole invasion idea, it wouldn't happen. The union is more likely to happen. I cannot foresee Americans wanting to risk a war that could spill over into their own soil. 

On another note, Article 11 of the Consitution of the US, allows Canada to join at anytime. Although this is an over 300 year old offer, I still found it interesting that it was included. It is not something that I would want to happen, but  its still interesting.


----------



## TMM (16 Jul 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> Would those British troops at BATUS/Suffield be willing to assist us in such a scenario?



Civi alert: Is it true that the UK has more tanks at Suffield than Canada has total tanks?


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Army_Training_Unit_Suffield

TMM,

According to this wikipedia link, there are just over 30 Challenger tanks with BATUS at CFB Suffield.

As for my question about BATUS- it was not related to Night black's game scenario but related to the discussion of the scenario of this thread in general. It doesn't look as if anyone wants to answer it.


----------



## SiG_22_Qc (16 Jul 2007)

Neutrality doesn't exist in war.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2007)

Night Black you do realize all of our tanks are out west now don't you?



> The only two advantages Canada has are better trained troops and home territory.


Urban legend

As well they would be hitting every military base in Canada, you don't really think they would leave any sizable force intact do you?


----------



## Spencer100 (16 Jul 2007)

The British sit it out.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> You raise many interesting points, and some much needed corrections in my post.  I do have an explanation for some of the forces being able to fight back, but it's really shaky, and highly unlikely.


I say, make it into a movie. We can make millions. I can help with it too. Plus, we can make specific reference to Army.ca an get more people on here   I like your theory though.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (18 Jul 2007)

What do you mean "what if they invaded" They already have. They didn't use bullets or bombs, but were it counts most ,"economics", almost every large corporation and conglomerate in Canada is American owned. They already own half the country, why would they want to destroy it?


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2007)

We already did this.  The Lorne Green insertion in 1959 went without a hitch, but his failure to subvert Michael Landon got him demoted to a lower role in the organization, thus his eventual appearance as the lead Canadian infiltrator on Battlestar Galactica. Still, he opened the doors for the following wave (the Green Card? Get it?).  If you look closely, a high proportion of Hollywood stars are Canadian.  We currently have a network of over 200 operatives active, and have expanded our operations to include Las Vegas and New York.   The NHL remains our major entry route for enforcers, and Gretzky is ready to take over the NHL as soon as Burtuzzi can take out Bettman.  Shania did great work getting access to the country and western music industry, but once her cover was blown had to lay low in Switzerland for a few years.  

Shatner!  They're on to you!  Time to come from the cold!


----------

